# Florida Enduro Challenge - 2013



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The fifth installment of the GT1 Enduro events was held at *The Raceway.biz* in Melbourne, Florida on Saturday, August 10, 2013. Bill Pinch hosted a *GT1 Enduro* for cars that were a little different than what we've run in the past. JK Cheetah 21 chassis, Parma Super 16D sealed motors and a GTP body. 

Bill has had a trophy made that will be inscribed with the winning team’s name and members. This trophy will become a traveling trophy to award to winners of future Enduros.

Here are the results:
*GT1 Enduro*
_Raced on the Hillclimb_
1. CMR Racing – 1411
(Count Gibson and Matt Boman)​2. Two Stooges – 1403
(Dennis Demole and Terry Tawney)​3. Team Green – 1343
(Jordan Eber and Buddy Houser)​4. Team Wolfie – 1251
(Doc Dougherty, Bob Israel and Troy Taylor)​5. Sorry 'Bout That - 1247
(Bob Rondinone and Steve Bowman)​6. P-1 Racing - 1138
(Bill Pinch and Marcus Ramos)​7. Acme Racing – 916
(Nathan Pickett and Rollin Isbell)​

Good racing throughout the day. The cars handled much better than expected. And I think there was only one motor failure - Acme Racing in the third heat.

*Next Race ...... Enduro #6 ...... Saturday, September 14th at The Race Place - Holly Hill, Florida*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Sixth installment of the GT1 Enduro events was held at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida on Saturday, September 14, 2013. Greg Walker hosted a *GT1 Enduro* for cars that were a little different than what we've run in the past. JK Cheetah 21 chassis, Parma Super 16D sealed motors and a GTP body. 

Bill Pinch has had a trophy made that will be inscribed with the winning team’s name and members. This trophy will become a traveling trophy to award to winners of future Enduros.

Here are the results:
*GT1 Enduro*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Horndog Racing - 923
(Danny Zona, Bill Stuyvenberg and Dave Bryson)​2. Two Stooges – 883
(Dennis Demole and Terry Tawney)​3. CMR Racing – 871
(Count Gibson and Matt Boman)​4. P-1 Racing - 845 + Turn 2
(Bill Pinch, Marcus Ramos and Troy Taylor)​5. Acme - Green Racing – 845 + Infield Entry
(Nathan Pickett, Rollin Isbell and Jordan Eber)​6. Curmudgeon Racing - 791
(Marty Stanley, Bob DeWoody, Jim Smith and Charles Neal)​7. Sky Lander - 765
(??? and ???)​8. MJ Racing - 751
(Mike Henry and Jay Guard)​9. Super Slots - 658
(??? and ???)​
I'll try to post edits once I receive the names of the other race team members.

*Next Race ...... Enduro #7 ...... Saturday, October 12th at Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, Florida*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Remember to bring your 4" NASCAR and Group F cars with you. 

After the Enduro, we'll bring in some pizzas and then run our regular Saturday night program.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Seventh installment of the GT1 Enduro events was held at *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida on Saturday, October 12, 2013. Johnny Banks hosted a *GT1 Enduro* for cars that were a little different than what we've run in the past. JK Cheetah 21 chassis, Parma Super 16D sealed motors and a GTP body. 

Bill Pinch has had a trophy made that will be inscribed with the winning team’s name and members. This trophy will become a traveling trophy to award to winners of future Enduros.

Here are the results:
*GT1 Enduro*
_Raced on the *The Fastest Hillclimb in the South*_
1. H-G Racing - 1095
(Mike Henry and Rick Gibeault)​2. Two Stooges – 1078
(Doc Dougherty and Terry Tawney)​3. CMR Racing – 1041
(Count Gibson and Matt Boman)​4. Acme - Green Racing - 981
(Nathan Pickett, Rollin Isbell and Jordan Eber)​5. BJC Racing - 953
(Bill Show, Johnny Banks and Charlie Dube)​6. P-1 Racing - 950
(Bill Pinch, Marcus Ramos and Steve Bowman)​

*Next Race ...... Enduro #8 ...... Saturday, November 9th at P1 Slot Car Raceway - Winter Garden, Florida*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------

